# Shuttle



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Delayed landing till approx. 11.20am our time.

Fingers crossed for them after tile repairs etc.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, everything crossed....Brave buggers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The 710 said the most stupid thing I've heard in ages yesterday.

Why don't they fly another one up there and get the guys in the space station to completely check it over. When the next one goes up they leave that one there and come back in the good one. Keep doing it that way and you'll not have a problem.

It's not bloody Avis rent a shuttle were talking about here


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm at home today, so I think I'll tune in. Finger's crossed...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Delayed again until tomorrow now, due to poor weather at the primary landing site. Must be nerve wracking.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Same here









I`ve heard it said that as the shuttles are all getting old and more costly to maintain there`s talk of them going back to using big rockets, well when you consider the Russians have successfully been using basically the same launch vehicle since the early days it makes sense









Shame they scrapped the Saturn 5, I gather they even destroyed the plans for it, I also remember hearing that when the shuttle was being developed a number of NASA engineers argued that a normal rocket such as the `5` made more sense in the long run.









Anyway I hope the have a safe landing


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

They need to build a bigger shuttle. Maybe one that can get up there without a rocket at all. In other words....................a proper spaceship


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Same hereÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once read a book called "Dark Moon" about the moon landing conspiracy which claimed that the Saturn 5's didn't develop anywhere near the claimed thrust and lift capability which is why they were scrapped and the plans destroyed.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Where's ericp? Just his sort of topic.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

He seems to have shuttled off


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wardy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Same hereÂ Â
> ...


Oh no not the `They never went` conspiricy again
















Obviously the Russians and Chinese were in on it or were too dumb to notice









Personally I don`t believe Columbus descovered the New World or that it even exists, every one with any common sense knows the Earth is flat, the dinosaurs never existed and the moon is made of cheese


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> the moon is made of cheese



















Nobody told me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> > the moon is made of cheeseÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of subversive New Age school did you go to George


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> the moon is made of cheese


Not that awful runny french stuff, I hope


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh no not the `They never went` conspiricy again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The book was interesting reading but a little far fetched toward the end, some of the photographic analysis was interesting to go through but as a novice it was hard to evaluate it properly and the authors were rather one sided as you can imagine.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember in a thread a year or two ago bringing up the subject of the photography and asked "what about the shadows" (there is some debate as to how the sun could cast the shadows in the pictures)

EricP answered by saying as far as he knew Hank Marvin and his band had never played on the moon


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey george

of course the moon is made of cheese,wallace & grommet went there for some when they ran out.

apparently, a nice piece of wensleydale























regards john.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's down







...........................1.12pm our time!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just been watching it live on BBC News.
















Gald to see it down safely


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Just been watching it live on BBC News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But now she's got to reverse it into the hangar


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

She will if there's a loo in there!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

chrisb said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Just been watching it live on BBC News.Â
> ...


Dont think they going to be broadcasting that





















That wil be the man's turn to have a go


----------

